# Alligator Gar Proposal



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/business/feedback/public_comment/proposals/201403_fishing.phtml

Please go here and vote either way for upcoming proposals.
These include trout, flounder and alligator gar.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm for the gar prop...they only spawn during high-flow, flood events.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Not true, but that is not the point.
The point is that the Commission is making a knee jerk rule on something
that isn't necessary. Thereby driving all the Texas alligator gar fishermen to Louisiana. Or maybe that was the point on Ms Ferrara when she contacted TPWD with her study. At this point, her state is the only one WITHOUT regulation for alligator gar and striving beautifully.

TPWD's own studies show that we are not harming the populations sustainability. What's next, no deer hunting during rut, no bass fishing while bass are on the beds?


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

texas two guns said:


> Not true, but that is not the point.
> The point is that the Commission is making a knee jerk rule on something
> that isn't necessary. Thereby driving all the Texas alligator gar fishermen to Louisiana. Or maybe that was the point on Ms Ferrara when she contacted TPWD with her study. At this point, her state is the only one WITHOUT regulation for alligator gar and striving beautifully.
> 
> TPWD's own studies show that we are not harming the populations sustainability. What's next, no deer hunting during rut, no bass fishing while bass are on the beds?


Voted against it, I completely agree with you.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## David. (Dec 14, 2012)

Voted. Some people think hunting gar is so easy. Go out and catch your limit day in and day out. It's not as easy with a bow and have less than a second to shoot and endless hours to catch him surface.


----------



## team cut em deep (May 14, 2010)

Everywhere I fish there seems to be an overpopulation of gar.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

team cut em deep said:


> Everywhere I fish there seems to be an overpopulation of gar.


What species of gar?


----------

